# Llamar por teléfono



## Petitegirl

No, yo no *te llamé* ayer.

No, io no ------- ieri.

Tengo problemas con el pasado, recién he comenzado a estudiar el viernes.


----------



## irene.acler

No, (io) non ti ho chiamato/chiamai ieri.

_Non ti ho chiamato _es el pretérito perfecto, que aquí en Italia se usa más al norte, mientras que _chiamai _es el preterito indefinido que se suele utilizar mucho más al sur.


----------



## saia

"Chiamai".
Puedes usar también: "io non ti ho chiamato".


----------



## Petitegirl

Grazie por la risposta!!!


----------



## irene.acler

Petitegirl said:


> Grazie per la risposta!!!



No hay de qué!


----------



## Neuromante

Ciao.

Solo advertire che questo Llamar spagnolo in italiano corrisponde al verbo Telefonare Perche da noi Telefonear a un senzo molto più ristretto, penso sia per come è orribile allo orecchio.


Forze sbaglio, ma del contesto penso si parli propio d´una telefonata.


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante, entonces qué sentido tiene el verbo "telefonear"? Y cuándo se puede utilizar este verbo? Gracias.


----------



## roxcyn

irene.acler said:


> Neuromante, entonces qué sentido tiene el verbo "telefonear"? Y cuándo se puede utilizar este verbo? Gracias.



Telefonear = chiamare (per telefono).  In spangolo ci sono due verbi: llamar y telefonear.  Llamar può dire "mi chiamo....." (Me llamo...) o può essere la voce: ¿Me llamaste?  Eschuché tu voz.  Ma in italiano non è così perché solamente c'è un verbo.  Chiamare


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, pero en español se puede usar "llamar" con el sentido de "telefonear", no? Y también en italiano hay dos verbos, chiamare y telefonare.


----------



## roxcyn

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, pero en español se puede usar "llamar" con el sentido de "telefonear", no? Y también en italiano hay dos verbos, chiamare y telefonare.



Non lo sapevo .  Quindi, é lo stesso dello spagnolo


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, efectivamente me parece lo mismo!


----------



## vikgigio

Confirmo: el uso que los italianos hacemos del verbo 'chiamare' en vez de 'telefonare' es el mismo de 'llamar' en vez de 'telefonear'. Sin embargo, creo que 'telefonare' se use mucho más a menudo de lo que se use 'telefonear' en español (que en mi vida sólo he visto un par de veces en la lengua escrita y nada más..)
Ej: Ti telefono domani o Ti chiamo domani (lo mismo)


----------



## reys

Entonces, Petitegirl, en pasado sería:

_"No, io non ti *ho telefonato* ieri"._

Saludos!


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> Entonces, Petitegirl, en pasado sería:
> 
> _"No, io non ti *ho telefonato* ieri"._
> 
> Saludos!



Exactamente.
Y si quieres poner el indefinido:
"No, io non ti *telefonai *ieri". 
Aunque el uso del indefinido sea correcto, a mí me suena más la opción con el pretérito perfecto.


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Exactamente.
> Y si quieres poner el indefinido:
> "No, io non ti *telefonai *ieri".
> Aunque el uso del indefinido sea correcto, a mí me suena más la opción con el pretérito perfecto.


 
Certo, Irene! Mi sembra bene.  

Saluti!!


----------



## vikgigio

No es usual, ni en el sur, aunque sea verdad que utilizamos más el pretérito que en el norte, oír el 'passato remoto' con 'ieri', (por lo menos aquí en el área de Nápoles; no sé en Sicilia o Calabria si sería usual), quizás con "l'altro ieri" o "l'altro giorno", en todo caso tendría que ser un tiempo un poco más lejos en el pasado que 'ieri'.
Yo diría: T'ho telefonato ieri
Pero: Ti telefonai l'altro giorno, il mese scorso (aunque suene a habla meridional)


----------



## irene.acler

Ah vale, vikgigio, esto no lo sabía!! Pensaba que en general en el sur utilizáis más el indefinido.


----------



## claudine2006

vikgigio said:


> No es usual, ni en el sur, aunque sea verdad que utilizamos más el pretérito que en el norte, oír el 'passato remoto' con 'ieri', (por lo menos aquí en el área de Nápoles; no sé en Sicilia o Calabria si sería usual), quizás con "l'altro ieri" o "l'altro giorno", en todo caso tendría que ser un tiempo un poco más lejos en el pasado que 'ieri'.
> Yo diría: T'ho telefonato ieri
> Pero: Ti telefonai l'altro giorno, il mese scorso (aunque suene a habla meridional)


 


irene.acler said:


> Ah vale, vikgigio, esto no lo sabía!! Pensaba que en general en el sur utilizábais más el indefinido.


Estoy de acuerdo con vikgigio, aunque yo me esfuerzo por usar el _passato remoto_ cuando la acción no tiene alguna relación con el presente.


----------

